# did anyone get af like cramps...



## missmaddiesue

...right before af was due? af is due in 3 days for me and i am just now starting to feel the little pre-cramps so i'm really hoping someone out there got cramps just before :witch: was due, yet still managed a bfp?? FX!


----------



## Mommyagain

When I conceived my DS I was positive I was out because I was having af type cramps. Instead I got a bfp on cd30!!! That was the ONLY symptom I had until I was 6 weeks. Good luck!! :)


----------



## kdutra

Im having the same cramps my ovaries and lower stomach are cramping ughh. But BFN this morning 10DPO.


----------



## Belbaby

I am having that kind of cramping now and I had 2 BFP's yesterday at I think 9DPO. It's possible!! Good luck!


----------



## Amy31

I had af pains that's why I didn't test until 21 dpo. Got them up until about 8 weeks plus. :)


----------



## eclipse

I had cramps with both of my babies before and well after my bfp's, and with my history was afraid for most of those first two months. But all was well and good. :) That's why early pregnancy symptoms suck, they can be so easily mistaken either way....good luck!!!


----------



## FiNZ

I had AF-type cramps 3 days before AF was due, and have had them ever since! Today I got a BFP, even though I was sure it would be a BFN! Seems the cramps are very common, so don't give up hope yet! xxx


----------



## BlaireUK

I got all of my usual af cramps and very light spotting from a week before af was due. The very mild af cramping has continued and I got 2 BFP's at the end of last week! No other symptoms.


----------



## missmaddiesue

thank you ladies! your words give me hope, tho i still feel like i'm out... the closer i get to af being due, the stronger and more frequent my cramps are. it's so frustrating! i felt like i had so many symptoms this month... guess we'll know for sure in a couple of days, siiigh...


----------



## bellaxgee

i got my bfp this morning and have been cramping on and off yesterday and today so ya never know! good luck!


----------



## supermum7

congratulations


----------



## bellaxgee

thank you! keep your hopes up - you're not out until :af: shows!


----------



## kdutra

bellaxgee, How many DPO are you?


----------



## bellaxgee

15dpo...tested everyday since 8dpo and finally got a bfp yesterday at 14dpo. cramps have stopped today.


----------



## kdutra

O wow! I am about 11-12DPO and got a BFN this morning. My progesterone was tested yesterday and it was 14.7 so im hopefull. I have been getting AF like cramps. But i have also felt PG the whole time im so confused! So that give me hope. Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## keyahopes

I had no symptoms and cramps exactly like AF before I got my BFP. I was so convinced AF was on her way, I even drank some alcohol!


----------



## BabyBubble

I've had them from OV along with dizzy spells/lightheadness and bit sicky feeling got a positive this mornin, 13dpo.


----------



## kdutra

Yay Congrats!!! Thats wonderful. Im trying to stay possitive!!


----------



## BabyBubble

Thanks have posted a thread with a pic but it looks like nothings there on the camera :haha: better in real life

Only tested as not been feeling right I was just about to put it in the bin when I saw something out the corner of my eye.

Not really sinking in


----------

